# Pound/Euro



## GEMMY

I see that the pound has broken the 1.30 barrier  

Now waiting for the 1.40 barrier to be smashed :lol: 

tony


----------



## cabby

Nearly time to buy a european motorhome then.

cabby


----------



## barryd

Blimey!!! and with diesel being well under a quid a litre its almost worth going to France in the van and just driving about, round and round for the hell of it!


----------



## caulkhead

I hereby predict that when I go to France on May 1st the exchange rate will plummet  

Happy little soul ain't I?

Caulkhead


----------



## bognormike

might be worth loading up the caxton card....... 8)


----------



## ralph-dot

The Election will sort things out.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

I get paid in Euros, its crap. :angry6:


----------



## daffodil

caulkhead said:


> I hereby predict that when I go to France on May 1st the exchange rate will plummet
> 
> Happy little soul ain't I?
> 
> Caulkhead


Great,

please dont bother coming then :wink:


----------



## GMLS

barryd said:


> Blimey!!! and with diesel being well under a quid a litre its almost worth going to France in the van and just driving about, round and round for the hell of it!


Isn't that called a holiday?


----------



## cabby

Yes indeed barryd, it will be cheaper on repairs as well. :lol: :lol: over there.

cabby


----------



## cabby

caxton fx rate is GB1=1.26 will wait a bit longer.

cabby


----------



## caulkhead

> daffodil wrotelease dont bother coming then


I was thinking of dropping in on you daffy! Seeing as we are mates!!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## Telbell

caxtn 1.273 just now


----------



## subfiver

Using transferwise to a €uro account got €1.3006 :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

I used Transferwise yesterday and they exchanged this morning at £ = 5.50 Polish Zloty(which is loosely tied to €) just before the Swiss Bank move 

- now 5.60, but I am happy with the rate I got(diesel is Zl 4.26/lt) and cannot blame Transferwise - nobody expected it.

Geoff


----------



## cabby

Well can we say that the £ is Queen now.( nearly said King,but did not want to stay in the Tower).

cabby


----------



## lifestyle

With the Caxton card,it say`s you can apply for a second card.
If i top up,will it cover both cards or will i have to nominate each card i want to top up.

Les


----------



## erneboy

Both.


----------



## daffodil

caulkhead said:


> daffodil wrotelease dont bother coming then
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of dropping in on you daffy! Seeing as we are mates!!!!!
> 
> Caulkhead
Click to expand...

On a serious note you would be made more then welcome there is even space out front to park overnight but there is also a communal aire as well

PS just keep the pound strong its gonna help my pension no end :wink:


----------



## Penquin

> *daffodil said; * just keep the pound strong its gonna help my pension no end


Totally agree with this sentiment.....

it's about time that we got some respite......

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

http://news.sky.com/story/1408399/price-chaos-as-swiss-peg-to-euro-is-pulled

This is an interesting article published today. If it has it right, then the Euro is likely to get weaker still. Happy days for any of us lucky enough to get away to the Euro-zone.

It's a gamble whether to cash in or not. Personally I'm going to sit back in the hope of an even more favorable rate.


----------



## daffodil

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1408399/price-chaos-as-swiss-peg-to-euro-is-pulled
> 
> This is an interesting article published today. If it has it right, then the Euro is likely to get weaker still. Happy days for any of us lucky enough to get away to the Euro-zone.
> 
> It's a gamble whether to cash in or not. Personally I'm going to sit back in the hope of an even more favorable rate.


I am no expert

But I am sure the central bank has a meeting on the 28th JAN to discuss more quantitive easing ifr they do implement more what happens to the rate then? 8O


----------



## javea

The next meeting is on the 22nd and I would imagine that once QE is announced the Euro will fall a little more. The Swiss must know something that we don't which persuaded them to break the link between their franc and the euro.

Mike


----------



## Annsman

javea said:


> The next meeting is on the 22nd and I would imagine that once QE is announced the Euro will fall a little more. The Swiss must know something that we don't which persuaded them to break the link between their franc and the euro.
> 
> Mike


Yet according to the BBC website Swiss businesses are not happy at all!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

> Yet according to the BBC website Swiss businesses are not happy at all!


The Swiss businesses that export their wares aren't likely to be happy, as there products have overnight become 30% more expensive to Europeans.

EDIT: It's already on the way up today (16/1/14), showing at 1.31 at present.


----------



## Telbell

Caxton at 1.292 just now


----------



## bognormike

Has anybody else had a problem with loading Euros on to their caxton card? I thought I may add a few hundred whilst the exchange rate is good, but it wouldn't let me do less than £500 / €600, whereas their T&C's say that the minimum load is €150. I've sent an e-mail complaint to them, awaiting reply.
Are they trying to discourage small loads?


----------



## 113016

bognormike said:


> Has anybody else had a problem with loading Euros on to their caxton card? I thought I may add a few hundred whilst the exchange rate is good, but it wouldn't let me do less than £500 / €600, whereas their T&C's say that the minimum load is €150. I've sent an e-mail complaint to them, awaiting reply.
> Are they trying to discourage small loads?


Mike, the rate may well improve after the ECB meeting on Thursday. 
Can't help with your problem as not loaded recently!
Some FX Companies are in trouble, keep a watchfull eye. I did voice my possible concern about Caxton and Fairfx on here the other day!


----------



## lifestyle

Telbell said:


> Caxton at 1.292 just now


Looking good then.
Applied for a card a few days ago,still waiting for the post.
Last year we used the Thompson card,but the rate was always lower than everyone else and there was a charge at the atm.

Les


----------



## bognormike

Thanks Graham. 

I've tried using a different computer after getting a reply from Caxton that the limit is defintely €150, and it went through OK. Maybe it was the gizmo that saves passwords and box entries on the comptuer .


----------



## Telbell

Loaded 200 euro's this am Mike. No problem


----------



## bognormike

yes, Tel - see my previous post. Doing some while it's good, will give me some leeway when I get across there.

Unfortunately I'm going to the USA shortly. and the exchange rate over there has gone the other way :? , and I need to top up my Dollar card :evil:


----------



## cabby

What is the max one can load onto the Caxtonfx Euro card.

cabby


----------



## 100127

Try this Cabby

https://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/how-they-work#Terms-and-Conditons

Bob


----------



## mamndadto3

hi after a bit of info on the claxton cards how do they work what benefit do you get can you use them in a variety of places & tolls many thanks


----------



## 100127

mamndadto3 said:


> hi after a bit of info on the claxton cards how do they work what benefit do you get can you use them in a variety of places & tolls many thanks


Again, try this, it will tell you all.

https://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/how-they-work#Terms-and-Conditons


----------



## cabby

Have just had a reply from them £7500.Caxton that is.

cabby


----------



## brockley

mamndadto3 said:


> hi after a bit of info on the claxton cards how do they work what benefit do you get can you use them in a variety of places & tolls many thanks


Further to Blobsta's post, Caxton is a great option if you don't want to carry large amounts of cash (no ATM charges).

Not Widely recognised in the Netherlands, French toll roads or petrol stations. Unless of course things have changed in the last year.

Still a very worthwhile tool in the armoury.


----------



## Telbell

I think it's the auto machines at French fuel stations which may be problematic. Never had issues when using it when leaving"manned" stations and paying at the kiosks.


----------



## lifestyle

Received my first caxton card today.Loaded up £800 @ 1277 euro.Not a bad rate, but i suppose it could be better
 
Hopefully it will rise a little more.Planning to be off on our travels for 2/3 month or even longer and will need lot more than the initial load   

Les


----------



## fatbuddha

I'm off to the Alps in Thursday to enjoy a little bit of this good exchange rate while I can


----------



## nicholsong

Some repondents have noted some difficulties with cards.

I personally favour having a Euro bank account and debit card(can be opened with your usual bank in any country).

The card can then be used to withdraw cash at an ATM or used to pay in Euros via a retail terminal.

I buy the Euros from one of the online/telephone FX sellers. I used to use Moneycorp but now use Transferwise. The first charge no fee but worse rate. The latter charge about £10 fee for £2,000, but their rates are better.

I simply go online at home to buy the Euros to be transferred into my Euro account, and pay with my Sterling account debit card. I can then draw cash at any Eurozone ATM, and even a few in other countries which have two choices of notes, e.g. our local Polish airport.

This method obviously is not so useful for non-Eurozone countries but then a normal Debit card works, but you have to accept your bank's charges and exchange rate or then the pre-loaded such as Caxton. However in some countries 'Cash is King'

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

Euro, 1.32 and climbing, roll on 1.5 :lol: 

tony


----------



## daffodil

GEMMY said:


> Euro, 1.32 and climbing, roll on 1.5 :lol:
> 
> tony


I remember it at 1.5678 12 years ago when I bought my first place over here I always remember it because of the sequence of the numbers HAPPY DAYS :wink:


----------



## cabby

Is there a limit to how much Euros you can buy as a gamble, Caxtonfx will only allow £7500. I do not want cash in the house.

cabby


----------



## cabby

Caxton fx are now quoting 1.3050.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY

Hardly a bargain Cabby, 1.34 and still increasing 8O 

tony


----------



## Telbell

1.34 is no doubt the banks rate. Caxton still shows 1.305 so thats up a bit since first thing this am. Thanks cabby

Gemmy- where can you get 1.34 at Tourist exchange rate??


----------



## nicholsong

Transferwise are offering 1,334 but there is a £10 fee so one has to net out that, according to how much one is changing.

My disposable income here has gone up nearly 10% in the last 3-4 months, which is very nice.

But the better aspect is that the increase is NOT TAXED    

Geoff


----------



## cabby

where does one transfer it to, I do not want to open another bank account either.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

cabby said:


> where does one transfer it to, I do not want to open another bank account either.
> 
> cabby


They have not got cash outlets, so one needs a Euro account, but it is possible to have one at the same bank as your normal account, just a different account number.

And of course a Debit Card on that acount can be used in the Eurozone without taking cash.

I do the ordering and transfer on-line. Once set up each transfer only takes a few minutes.

Geoff


----------



## daffodil

cabby said:


> where does one transfer it to, I do not want to open another bank account either.
> 
> cabby


One transfers it straight to my Credit Agricole account Cabby I will spend it

Whoops, I meant save it for you and I would only charge you 5%

go on you know it makes sense

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

€1.336 mid rate today.!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

Somebody taking their profits for the weekend, after it hit 1.35

tony


----------



## cabby

I think I shall just top up the Caxtonfx card.

cabby


----------



## raynipper

It's because of all that cash the Euro Zone pumped in. Basically devalued the Euro.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

Yep!

tony


----------



## Revise

could not get any worse for me.

I buy from China and the £1 is down to $1.50
I sell the same stock to Europe and £1 is up to €1.34

I am loosing both ways. AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## cabby

Is that China or the PRC.you buy from.

cabby


----------



## 113016

So what do we think, is the rate going to get much better?
Indications are that it won't, but?


----------



## GEMMY

Personally, there is something left, but, what do I know?

tony


----------



## raynipper

I feel it's as good as it's gonna get for a while till the BoE finally does raise rates and not kid us all like Harney has been doing.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Just took a chance and topped the Caxton up.
I was going to split it between Caxton and Fairfx (which is usually a better rate) but the Fairfx better rate is not good enough to counter the withdrawal fees. It usually is!

Caxton 1.304
Fairfx 1.3073 but costs 1.5 euro per atm withdrawal


----------



## raynipper

Greece might have helped the holiday cash for now €1.344 mid range today.
And my pension is up €10 this month.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

That,s the interbank rste, i think. I doubt caxton will be up much. The interbank rate went over 1.34 but has lowered again. Time will tell


----------



## raynipper

Yes Graham.
As my pension comes in at the interbank rate I have actually gained an extra €12 this month.
But against Sterling my house is probably worth £20k. less.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

I have been following the Property market in parts of France and Spain. It seems that prices are being adjusted accordingly. So what was for sale in May 2013 for €240,000 is now €300,00.

Speaking with four Agents in the Costa Blanca area. They tell me that many people are taking properties off the market. The belief being that good property prices will rise due to demand. Seems some Russians may be pushing prices up on properties on anything €500,000 +.


----------



## raynipper

€1,3444 today mid range. Goody goody.

Ray.


----------



## daffodil

Was I right or was I right :wink:


----------



## cabby

Were you right or were you right about what.

cabby


----------



## Telbell

raynipper said:


> €1,3444 today mid range. Goody goody.
> 
> Ray.


Inter Bank??

Ukash 1.3258
Caxton 1.305


----------



## raynipper

1.00 GBP	=	1.35626 EUR.

Missed the peak.
Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Back to €1.38 today.
With Greece tottering on one brink or another and the UK economy safe in Dave's hands. Can we see the exchange rate better than €1.40 soon??

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Its been over 1.4 already recently Ray. Just hopped up to 1.3956 so almost there. https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echart...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined


----------



## GEMMY

Just under 1.43 at the moment :smile2:


tony


----------



## peribro

I was getting Euros during the latter part of the week out of ATM's using my Halifax Clarity card at a rate of 1.40 which was very pleasing.


----------



## raynipper

Ha, bound to leap up after I bought at €1.3941. .................. Grrrrr can't win em all.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

Floating down on the jitters just over 1.41 :surprise:


tony


----------



## raynipper

Back up to €1.42.

Ray.


----------



## coppo

When they bodge, sorry, seal the deal with Greece it will be straight back down, surely buy now?


Paul.


----------



## raynipper

Today Friday 17th. mid afternoon it's up to €1.4346.

I can only assume it will drop again on Monday.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

that will of course very much depend on whether the Greek Government get their instant money input, a major part of the "arrangements" is that ready cash will only be released once there is clear evidence of changes being undertaken - until that can be seen,m discussions about the 80+ billion € finance third bail out deal, will not even start.

So, the situation is likely to remain very volatile for at least the next few days....... which will be reflected in the value of the € c/w the £ fluctuating......

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Dave.
Just moved a large chunk over and got €1,4298 after the €3 fee with CurrencyFair.com
I just feel it will drop Monday especially as Germany have agreed to the third bailout.

Ray.
p.s. and then it went UP again.!!!!!


----------



## barryd

It hit 1.44 at 16:24pm. https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echart...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

Maybe it will hit 1.50 by Monday when I arrive in Belgium!! Just think of all that cheap beer and cheese!


----------



## raynipper

So I lost getting another €100 but feel happy at virtually €1.43.

Ray.


----------

